# [SOLVED] Is Corsair H50 Water Cooler any good ???



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey

Im looking into getting some water cooling for my cpu as I will be overclocking it and i came across the Corsair H50 for $80 and Im just wondering if its any good ?

Thanx


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Is Corsair H50 Water Cooler any good ???*



Nyt Ryda said:


> Im just wondering if its any good ?


It's probably the best thing i've ever bought!

It keeps my cpu at 52C Load!

I really recommend it, just the read the reviews, they are nearly all excellent.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Corsair H50 Water Cooler any good ???*

Some people say the H50 is about the same as the V8 and that at load on an I7 920 at 4.0ghz it gets mid 70's . Does your H50 use the push\pull method on the radiator .


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Is Corsair H50 Water Cooler any good ???*

The "kit" watercooling is about the same as high end air. Adding another fan for a push/pull configuration will help, but doing a custom loop is where you can beat out air by a bunch. However, it is a costly habit, I'd bet I have a thousand bucks worth of watercooling stuff, not that it's all in use at any one time.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Corsair H50 Water Cooler any good ???*

How about the more expensive Cooler Master Aquagate MAX ? Is that a much better water cooler setup ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Is Corsair H50 Water Cooler any good ???*

look at the swiftek systems


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Corsair H50 Water Cooler any good ???*

I will do . Thanx Dai


----------

